

Show HN: Revolutionizing workshops in India - sanketsaurav
http://campushash.com

======
karangoeluw
Can you explain how this is "revolutionizing workshops in India"?

~~~
sanketsaurav
The workshop scene in India is quite messed up at present. The organizations
who provide workshops in colleges are not keeping up with the Internet. There
is no company who teaches HTML5, CSS3 in workshops. In web development, most
of the companies start with a CMS, like Joomla or Drupal.

We, web-developers ourselves, were quite frustrated by this fact. We did a
survey on colleges and found that students who had attended these workshops
rarely continued, and most of them dropped whatever had been taught in the
workshop.

CampusHash was started aiming to change this. We want to change the status
quo, and bring the latest technologies of the Web into the college ecosystem.
This might seem naive to a non-Indian, but the college curriculum in India
still lags 20 years behind.

So, we are trying to revolutionize workshops in India. Thanks.

~~~
karangoeluw
I'm interning at a company (a startup that has shown tremendous growth) in
Delhi, India. I know Python for web dev. Devs in the company know ONLY PHP and
some JS. So clearly, there's no demand for the modern web technologies.

So yes, you can teach students, but that doesn't mean they will be in demand.
How do you think you can change this?

~~~
sanketsaurav
I respect your opinions, but we really think students should get acquainted
with these technologies. If you do, and love, Python, you know what I am
talking about.

And, we are not trying to make the students in-demand. We cannot do that in a
workshop. But yes, we can at least start a spark. The response we have been
getting in colleges we have been has been tremendous. The students are so
excited to learn. That's a good sign, isn't it?

